# Four legged mantid.



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 14, 2007)

I know its only one mantid, but one of my nymph (L2 I think..) _pseudempusa pinnapavonis_ managed to moult leaving two legs behind (one each side, the front pair). It then started to get real weak and sort of curl up. Then yesterday I assumed it had died and leftthe top off the pot and left it ovenight. Just now ive found that it is still moving and even tried to eat when i offered it honey, so ive replaced the lid and given it some more honey.

Has this ever happened before? Im sure it wont survive the next moult, or at least be very heavily disadvantaged in catching prey later on, it can sort of support its own weight. :?


----------



## Asa (Jun 14, 2007)

If you're an optimist, try to feed it. If not, shove it in the freezer.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 14, 2007)

I have 2 mantids that arent quite adult and both missing a leg, one is the back leg, the other a middle one. Theyre eating just fine, Im just hoping they come back within a few sheds.


----------



## athicks (Jun 16, 2007)

Can't young mantids sometimes regenerate their legs? Maybe yours is young enough...


----------



## Asa (Jun 16, 2007)

> Can't young mantids sometimes regenerate their legs? Maybe yours is young enough...


Yeah, but it's unlikely that the thing will be able to shed like that.


----------

